# London broil we ain't gonna let spoil!



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 10, 2015)

Wife is on a girls trip this weekend to Eugene Oregon and the Oregon Country Fair. Kids are off doing other stuff so I am gonna be smoking meat! 

Project number one is Jerky. We have a fishing trip coming my up first if August and I always like to take a bunch of goodies with us. 

Safeway had London broil on sale for $2.99 a pound so I bought around 12 pounds of it. 

First batch is teriyaki. Haven't decided on the second  batch yet. 

Using cure #1 


























Does this count as Huli Huli jerky? 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm in Case, how ya like your tumbler so far ?


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 10, 2015)

I am in too


----------



## jcollins (Jul 10, 2015)

Looks good so far .... I'll be watching


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 11, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I'm in Case, how ya like your tumbler so far ?



For the few times I've used it it's great!


----------



## tropics (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 11, 2015)

Okay so here's what I came up with. 6 pounds of teriyaki, 4 pounds of pepper jerky and 1 pound of Thai jerky. 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 11, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Okay so here's what I came up with. 6 pounds of teriyaki, 4 pounds of pepper jerky and 1 pound of Thai jerky.
> 
> 
> Smoke away!!!



Is it done yet ?  :biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thai jerky

1 lb top round steak, cut into strips 
2 tablespoons fish sauce
1 tablespoon dark or light soy sauce
2 teaspoons sugar
½ teaspoon ground white (or black) pepper

I added cure. Typically this wouldn't have cure and the meat would be dried in the sun. 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 11, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> dirtsailor2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay so here's what I came up with. 6 pounds of teriyaki, 4 pounds of pepper jerky and 1 pound of Thai jerky.
> ...



Well rain, beer drinking and this got in the way. Will put the jerky in the smoker tomorrow! 








Smoke away!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 11, 2015)

Haha, totally understand Case !  Just had to give ya a bad time !  :beercheer:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2015)

Just a little sneak peak! Looking good! 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2015)

Here's the recipe for the teriyaki. This is for 5 pounds. I actually had six. I kept all the ingredients the same except I adjusted the cure amount.I didn't  have any scallions or green onions so left those out. 

Teriyaki jerky
INGREDIENTS

Teriyaki Jerky Marinade
for 5lbs meat
1 cup Soy sauce
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce
4 cloves chopped garlic
2 tsp fresh black pepper
8 oz Dark Brown sugar
Thumb size fresh Ginger sliced and bruised
3 chopped Scallions 
1 tsp (level) Cure#1


Smoke away!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 12, 2015)

Lookin good Case, now I've gotta craving for jerky !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2015)

For the pepper jerky I used the recipe that Kevin posted a few days ago. In his thread. 

Basic Black Pepper Jerky Marinade
for 5lbs meat

8 oz Gluten-free Soy Sauce
2 oz Worcestershire sauce
2 Tbl Fresh coarse-ground black pepper (Tellicherry preferred)
1 Tbl Garlic powder (or 3 fresh garlic cloves, finely chopped)
1 tsp Cayenne (optional)
1 tsp (levell) Cure#1
1 tsp Liquid Smoke (I didn't use this as I plan on smoking the beef)


Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Lookin good Case, now I've gotta craving for jerky !



Thanks Justin! I am too! Still got a ways to go. Smokers hovering right around 150. Probably another 3-4 hours to get to where I want it texture wise. I don't use a dehydrator. 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2015)

First batch is out of the smoker. This is the one pound batch of the Thai style jerky. Let me tell you I will be making this again. Super simple no over powering flavors, really good. Not to salty, excellent! 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2015)

Oops forgot the photo!








Smoke away!!!


----------



## tropics (Jul 12, 2015)

Case you know that does not need an ice pack to ship.That is some of the best jerky I have seen.Thanks for sharing.

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2015)

tropics said:


> Case you know that does not need an ice pack to ship.That is some of the best jerky I have seen.Thanks for sharing.
> Richie
> :points:



Thanks Richie! Just pulled some more off and added two more racks. Couldn't get it all in the first load! All of its tasty but man that Thai Style if my favorite for sure!


----------



## mummel (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow looks great.  Need more pics of the finished goods!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 13, 2015)

mummel said:


> Wow looks great.  Need more pics of the finished goods!



Thanks. I'll be posting some more photos when I go to pack it up tomorrow. I like to let is rest a couple days before vac packing it.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 17, 2015)

DS2003, jerky and beer ,life is good! Nice looking jerky !!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 17, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> DS2003, jerky and beer ,life is good! Nice looking jerky !!:points:



Thanks CM! I just realized I forgot to post photos of the vac packed jerky! Now it's in the freezer! Yikes! I'm slacking!


----------



## jcollins (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## jcollins (Jul 17, 2015)

speaking of London broil (i know that's not the name of the cut) would that be a meat you could smoke like a tri tip and get pretty close to the same result???? because i can NEVER find TT around here


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 17, 2015)

jcollins said:


> speaking of London broil (i know that's not the name of the cut) would that be a meat you could smoke like a tri tip and get pretty close to the same result???? because i can NEVER find TT around here


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/176040/a-little-pre-game-feast

The answer is yes. turns out great.


----------



## jcollins (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you kind sir.. TT is proven very hard for me to find in the eastern US


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 17, 2015)

jcollins said:


> Thank you kind sir.. TT is proven very hard for me to find in the eastern US


I have a friend that lives below you in AL and every time he comes out west he requests that we smoke Tri Tip!

The London broil I do the same way I do my tri tip. I go as low as I can 180°-200° until the roast hits 125°-130° then I sear it off on a hot grill. Just like tri tip I keep the seasonings simple (Salt Pepper Garlic Chipotle) and if I marinade its normally just Worcestershire. Just like tri tip you want to slice it against the grain. Cherry or a 50/50 mix of Cherry and Pecan are my favorite woods.


----------



## jcollins (Jul 17, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I have a friend that lives below you in AL and every time he comes out west he requests that we smoke Tri Tip!
> 
> The London broil I do the same way I do my tri tip. I go as low as I can 180°-200° until the roast hits 125°-130° then I sear it off on a hot grill. Just like tri tip I keep the seasonings simple (Salt Pepper Garlic Chipotle) and if I marinade its normally just Worcestershire. Just like tri tip you want to slice it against the grain. Cherry or a 50/50 mix of Cherry and Pecan are my favorite woods.


I can definitely understand why your friend requests it... i love it and only had it a handful of times and before i joined this site i had no idea it even existed.... 

i greatly appreciate the tips, although i have never used cherry or pecan  (mostly because its not usually available) but i will definitely give it a shot the next time i can get a hold of it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 17, 2015)

jcollins said:


> I can definitely understand why your friend requests it... i love it and only had it a handful of times and before i joined this site i had no idea it even existed....
> 
> i greatly appreciate the tips, although i have never used cherry or pecan  (mostly because its not usually available) but i will definitely give it a shot the next time i can get a hold of it.


Give this a try. probably the best online source for getting wood you cant get locally. Im pretty lucky as I have several places, Home Depot being one that carry a good selection of wood.

http://www.fruitawoodchunks.com/


----------



## jcollins (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a few stores around like a couple of lowes a home depot bass pro and such but they mostly carry chips and they dont work too well on a WSM i have found.....


----------



## floridasteve (Nov 24, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Here's the recipe for the teriyaki. This is for 5 pounds. I actually had six. I kept all the ingredients the same except I adjusted the cure amount.I didn't  have any scallions or green onions so left those out.
> 
> Teriyaki jerky
> INGREDIENTS
> ...



Did you add any water?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 24, 2015)

FloridaSteve said:


> Did you add any water?



Nope. The soy and worchestshire are enough liquid. I do mix the cure one in the liquid before adding it to the rest.


----------



## floridasteve (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks, DS!


----------

